# Molting or dead?



## Lukony (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a marbled mantis that is an L2 I an pretty sure. The other morning I woke up to find him hanging upside down on the base of a twig in his container. he was nearly touching the ground. I figured he was shedding so I left him be and misted the container. He is still that way more than 24 hours later and hasn't moved one bit. What would you guys say it is? Think he died and is just kind of stuck to the twig or he is molting and it is taking a long time?


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2006)

Well molting only takes a few minutes at most. Is he moving or anything? If he is molting it will be obvious. Perhaps he is just sitting still? If you're worried just check if he is alive it's as simple as that.


----------



## Lukony (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn, looks like I have a dead mantid.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2006)

It happens. They are not like a dog. Don't get too attached to any one mantis.


----------

